
2017 FIRST Robotics Competition STEAMWORKS - vyrotek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMiNmJW7enI
======
citrusui
That guy is overly excited.

Otherwise, awesome! Good luck to all the FRC teams out there!

